

PHP To Ruby On Rails? - jason_slack

I know a decent amount of PHP. I am not an expert, but I build sites for people, know how to RTFM and I developed my new Apple Fan site using PHP, JS, AJax techniques, MySQL. I have other skills like C, C++, Java (a long time ago).<p>A lot of sites I visit are built with RoR.<p>So how best to transition and re-create my current site in RoR? I assume concepts and programming fundamentals are the same....Mysql querying, laying out data, sessions management, etc.<p>I do need to rely on some HTML5 specific items though....but I am planning a fallback to Flash if I need to.<p>In my unreleased version I have specific things like CSS orientation techniques, lots more video elements and video categories.<p>The site is: http://6colors.net, currently runs CentOS 5.5 and is about 300gb in size.
======
taylorbuley
I'm a PHP dev and completely recognize our breed as dirty coders who don't
like to deal with memory management.

That said, why is it you feel you have to move away from PHP? I know my
question isn't an answer but I guess I feel like I have to understand why you
want to move to Ruby before I can suggest ways to do so.

~~~
jason_slack
It is more advice from others + some learning desire as well. These same devs
that know PHP very well also gave me the advice about RoR, PHP not scaling
well and RoR being better equipped for the future, less bottlenecks, etc.

The last item is complete fluff, PHP will not go away.

I guess the simple things I do in PHP (MySQL querying, some string
manipulation, etc) should not be a bottleneck.

When asked I could not name large scaled sites running PHP, but I could name
at least 10 that were using RoR.....

~~~
taylorbuley
_When asked I could not name large scaled sites running PHP_

How about Facebook.com?

Ruby seems great, but unless you have a concrete reason to switch I wouldn't
necessarily pick it over say, Python, which would allow you to start working
on Google App Engine projects.

